# EMT-b jobs in central Florida?



## Polkchop (Aug 26, 2011)

I apologize if this is a repeated subject, but I recently received my state, and national EMT certification and am trying to locate a job in my local area around Hillsborough, Polk county area. I put in an application with a local ambulance agency, but they said they couldn't hire me because I don't have a 5 year driving record. (I just turned 19 the 11th) My question is are all agencies like this? Or is it just because of insurance or whatever reasoning for this one agency? Would anybody have any ideas for job openings? Thank you very much for your time in advance.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you have your EVOC cert yet? Many of the services require it here. I can give you more info on that if you dont have it...I suggest researching companies in your area to see whats avaliable.  Look up Polk and Hills government pages( then go to there EMS division area) to see what there policy is...Some divisions will let you apply regardless of current needs and others will only allow you to submit app if they have current positions posted.

I believe the 2 biggest IFT companies in the surrounding area are AMR and Rural Metro.  Rural will allow you to turn in app anytime but it is going to go on the stack of over 100 current apps they have on file at the moment...Last time I checked they were just now getting to March's apps..

AMR had some positions open in the ft. laud area but once again im sure its the same situation there as well...

I would say check hospital websites too, however, its pretty much a loosing battle to those that have at least 1 year experience and/or those who have their medic license, BUT do it anyway, ya never know.

If you take away anything from this it should be this...DO NOT GET UPSET if you dont here anything right away...Keep submitting apps when you see openings and be patient.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 29, 2011)

Im in south Florida it took me about 6-8 months since I got my license to find a job. However I got helped by one of the higher ups in the company I now work for. I've seen some people who wait a year or longer to get a job, just hang in there and try hospitals, and any companies.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 29, 2011)

ok gotta work on my spelling...correction *hear*


----------



## Darkoverlift (Aug 30, 2011)

What is the EVOC cert?  I am in Central FL too and just trying to get my ducks in a row.  

East Orange County here


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2011)

EVOC stands for Emergency Vehicle Operators Course.  Many of the 911 agencies, Rescue squads, and hospital EMS divisions require it before hiring.

Central Florida Fire Academy offers the class for $209, which is where I will be taking it in a couple weeks. Its held every 3rd weekend of every month however, they have already had to reschedule me because they require at least 10 people(max 20) before they will have class.  

Day 1 is classroom and Day 2 is street practice with their rig and or your vehicle. They alternate between Kissimmee and  Orlando campus.

Im currently in the Lake Mary area...


----------



## Polkchop (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay, I'm not getting in a rush, I'm just going to let things flow and see what happens. I'm in Plant City.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 31, 2011)

Plant city is southwest of Orlando, no?  I had the discussion with another forum member who said that the college she took her basic classes will offer the EVOC class at a reduced rate so I dont know what your situation is but ya might want to check on that.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

AMR just posted 4 different EMT positions in the Tampa area. One in Polk county.


----------



## Polkchop (Aug 31, 2011)

Already applied, and have an interview scheduled for Friday. Keeping my fingers crossed... And yes I am around an hour west on interstate.


----------



## Darkoverlift (Sep 1, 2011)

Can a EMT B work as a Patient Care Tech or Nurse Tech?  Back in Texas when I lived there they had ER Techs, and I was hoping Central Fl also had something similar, do that for a year then go back to Nursing School or Paramedic School.

Basically the question is asa EMT B what other areas can you work?


----------



## Polkchop (Sep 2, 2011)

I know this sounds dumb, but do any of you have tips for my interview? Im planning on wearing slacks, with a dress shirt, and a tie. What should I bring with me as well? I haven't really been to a professional interview before, much less one for EMS so I'm lost lol. Also do I need anything for the competency test?


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would say that attire would be just fine, and no I wouldnt bring anything with you, they should supply everything you will need for testing.


----------



## Polkchop (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome, what about the interview? Anything that I should bring with me to that?


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldnt think so, Ive yet to hear anyone say they needed anything on the skills testing. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Polkchop (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay thank you very much, and I will as soon as I can tonight hopefully!


----------



## Polkchop (Sep 2, 2011)

Well no interview today. I was told that there would be an interview request for today instead of next week so I wouldn't have to make the trip twice, but nothing was said except that I would be called next week for an interview so in the mean time I'm going to be doing a lot of praying lol. Iended up scoring a little above an 82 on my test<_< but hopefully my interview can make up for it... On a separate note I officially hate Tampa's traffic, and idiots who have to be on their cell phones.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 2, 2011)

What's on the assessment? And yeah Tampa's traffic is horrible.


----------



## Polkchop (Sep 2, 2011)

It was all EMT based, mostly scenario what would you do questions. Then you had your character questions, so they could see what kind of person you are.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 4, 2011)

no skills test?


----------



## Polkchop (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope, at least they didn't have anybody perform them while I was there. Do you reckon they may do it during the interview?


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 4, 2011)

I would say its a good possibility.  Your applying for AMR right?  I'm thinking they do IFT and 911 in tampa, so I would think they would be having you do skills test at some point before hire.


----------

